# Toddler doing adult sized poos!



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I just wondered if this was normal or not. DD has suffered with constipation on and off since about 18months (she is now almost 3) and has been given lactulose and movicol to use as and when needed.  I think now the main problem is psychological in that she witholds the poo until she REALLY has to go. Her poos are always fairly firm and huge logs which make it uncomfortable for her to pass them.

Is it normal for her to do such big poos, is it a result of the withholding and should I take her back to GP/health visitor for an assessment?

Thanks


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi piepig, your absolutely right it probably is her withholding that's causing to big poos! You could ask either the health visitor or you gp to look at her medicines, there are other meds available so maybe it's worth tring something else

Nic
Xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks nic, I'll make an appt for a chat.


----------

